# whats Your New Years Resolution?



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

once one goal your going to accomplish this year?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think I'm doing alright. My goal is to stay the course.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol think this is about the 4th thread we have on this topic :b.

I guess my biggest challenge and something I want to achieve is to try dating more and improve my confidence with woman.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Get off my butt and enroll in Vocal Rehab so I can attempt getting my GED and hopefully my liscense at some point.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

To get a goddamned job and move out. Getting in shape while I'm at it would be nice too. 
I'll throw "remain a non-smoker for the 24th consecutive year" and "turn 25" to my list of resolutions just in case everything else fails.


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

these are all great...and actually everything I'm trying to do too~


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Get a car, work out, go to college, and produce music

...maybe make some friends and meet someone?


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

Talking to more females, maybe get a girlfriend. Easier said than done.


----------



## CheekyDude (Dec 24, 2010)

Try to be more sociable and make more friends. I hope to find a new love too.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Succeed at all of the new years resolutions I made for this year:
- Go to college and stick with it
- Get laid (plain and simple, relationship or not, as long as I don't have to pay for it)
- Make more friends or at least acquaintances
- Talk to more strangers
- Take my driving test (I just haven't got around to it)

Also:
- Get my SA/ADHD-ishness under control
- Maybe move out?
- Be capable of doing simple things without overthinking
- Procrastinate less
- Go to a big event/festival/etc on my own, without any friends there to use as crutches


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

1. Get back to training more frequently. I train but I been taking a couple days off at a time, not very good.

2. Make it taking one class this semester. Have to take away my Saturday morning but f it. It's a ***** while working full time, I'm not excited, but I gotta keep moving. I hate already completing my major requirements but doing these BS core classes before transferring.

3. Just do it and say hi to some lady that interests me. 

4. Continue to do and be the best person I can be, no matter how many times I fail.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Lets see;

Go to the Gym at least 3 hours a week and maintain fitness;

Produce Music - I'm a bit of a DnB Dub nut :b

Keep maintaining and increasing my standard of College work

Go on video games less


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> Produce Music - I'm a bit of a DnB Dub nut :b


That's one of mine too, except it's more like actually finishing productions for me. I've got literally 1000s of unfinished projects (some jungle ones in there too ) and random guitar recordings.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> That's one of mine too, except it's more like actually finishing productions for me. I've got literally 1000s of unfinished projects (some jungle ones in there too ) and random guitar recordings.


nooooice - what you using? I'm having to go through the manual for Fruityloops and Reason 5 at the minute. But I am determined even though its like reading a book on Degree level science.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Change my life. 

I have a lot of big things with a lot of potential. I see next year being my year. Providing a couple of things go right, I think I may just have all the tools needed to put a dent in my personal development. 

But if a couple of things go wrong.. well I will be in a world of hurt and struggling to live and eat. The joys of moving to a new country alone.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> nooooice - what you using? I'm having to go through the manual for Fruityloops and Reason 5 at the minute. But I am determined even though its like reading a book on Degree level science.


Old-school tracker software, Audacity, 1 GB of break samples, some pad/Rhodes/etc samples from different packs/ripped from songs, and crazy sound effects stolen from games/TV shows, twisted so that they're unrecognisable :lol

That's how half the jungle from the early 90s was made anyway, except on Amigas.


----------



## leon21 (Nov 8, 2009)

more chicks...:boogie


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm. Two things. Get a new job, or i'll end up staying at this one for too long and not progressing. And find a girlfriend. Which is gonna be waaaaay harder than the first 'cos i always end up liking the girls who aren't interested in me :/

Oh, and take up more cardio, but not really a resolution since i've been planning on doing that soon anyway.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

A couple of mine are to get training at a music studio and write some new songs! Also, work out more and get in better shape, trying to gain 40-50 lbs!


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

-get a job.
-move to the city.
-get a place of my own.
-go abroad for the first time.
-have at least one vaguely romantic encounter.
-turn 30 (no choice on this one, unfortunately)
-become happier with myself.
-accept the personal faults I can't change.
-change the ones I can.
-go to the cinema more.
-return to my artwork.
-start writing again and submitting work.
-read more books.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

1.Finishing losing weight and training more
2.A girlfriend
3.University


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

I will eat one goody/snack a week.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

- Make more friends in my classes *and* keep in contact w/ them after the quarter ends
- Impress the people at my new job so they won't regret hiring me
- Smile more irl!
- Lose weight so that I can finally feel good about my body


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ospi said:


> lol think this is about the 4th thread we have on this topic :b.
> 
> I guess my biggest challenge and something I want to achieve is to try dating more and improve my confidence with woman.


yeah, I started one about this in General Discussion. 
- make new friends
- make time for my old ones
- get a job
- move out
- maybe get a significant other/be satisfied being single
- start university in the fall
:boogie


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> nooooice - what you using? I'm having to go through the manual for Fruityloops and Reason 5 at the minute. But I am determined even though its like reading a book on Degree level science.


I just watch tutorials off Youtube. I just got the FL Studio Producer edition.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Just one so far: to worry less


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

My main goal is to improve my health physically/emotionally by doing the following things:

*change job/location
*exercise
*eat better
*find a good therapist and stick with it


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

- spend less time on SAS
- eat in the caf at work at least once
- go to the gym in my building at least once


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Make some new friends.

Get an apartment.

Finish my remaining training with distinctions and research further education.

Play more music.

Work on becoming a better person.

Always be cool.

Surf more.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I never fulfill my New Years resolutions. Maybe this will be the year that changes.

-Get out of this place.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine: train driving.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Make 2011 the best year of my life yet.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

-shave off some belly fat off my lean body (the belly is the only problem now)

-finish up my 5 unfinished guitar tracks and distribute to family/gf for listening purposes and lulz

-make money from this job and put it in an emergency savings account for future...emergencies...and fun **** like an Ipad


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Grow up and improve myself.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

-cut off the internet for six months
-all kinds of self improvement
-start a relationship with my family
-put a sign on my front door that reads "fanatics of all kinds will be decimated"


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Completely eliminate Social Phobia from my life. (I've got it down 80% this year. :boogie )


----------



## oba (Apr 5, 2010)

Become mentally stronger.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

never made resolutions though maybe I should have. or I have had some alcohol related stuff but I'll never succeed  though I don't have huge problems with that anymore.

maybe I'll just try to be more positive and productive.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BenevolentSun said:


> Make 2011 the best year of my life yet.


Same here! :yes


----------



## Lowkin (Jan 3, 2011)

Finish all my university courses even if I have to do public speaking or a presentation. Find myself some female friends not a girlfriend just friends that are female. Do not move back in to my parents house, They enable my addiction of being a hermit and I lose all the gains I make when I am away.

Also enjoy all the awkward silences and conversations I have this year.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Stop coming onto this site so much.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Please don't 

Mine is to drink more ale and to work harder.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine is to work harder at getting better and defeating SA once and for all and to essentially become a better person in the end. Im also going to work hard to finish school and get a job


----------

